# Combine 2 dish outputs into 1?



## blackjackmark (Jul 14, 2003)

Looking to upgrade to a 721, and know that I need two leads from the Dish to the 721. Was wondering if there's any way to COMBINE the two outputs from the dish, run them into the house on ONE coax, then SPLIT them back into two distinct feeds in the house? 

If this is possible, what equipment would I need?

This would eliminate the need to run a 2nd dedicated RG6 from the Dish all the way into the house.

Thanks!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I really don't think it's possible. The thing is that the receiver sends out a voltage to activate the proper LNB and proper polarization. I think a diplexer can handle the signal coming from the dish to the receiver, but I don't think it can handle the voltage from the receiver to the switch and LNB. Sorry.

Of course others will correct me if I'm mistaken.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have read on posts on this site not long ago about new switching/stacking where they are going to combine two outputs from the dish into one wire then split them back out before they get to the receivers at the house. This will come in handy for the dual tuner receivers coming out in the future (311, 511) and even the 721 that has two tuners at the current time.


----------



## gwynnebaer (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe it is possible. I would not say that it is cheap, nor "approved" by E* (you might ask), but it appears possible.

I reference this site that mentions it is possible (look for the heading *Can I run both LNBs on a single cable?* near the bottom), and this site has the parts for it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Are not the DishProPlus adaptors supposed to do this? I though you put a box at the 721 and it split the signal to the 2 inputs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes. DishPro Plus refers to a switch (DPP44) that can be connected to a DP LNB (DP Single, DP Twin) or integrated with the DP LNBs in the case of a DP Plus Twin. I think the DP Plus software in the dual-tuner receiver allows it to control which transponders (perhaps just the
odds or evens) from which satellite get stacked by the DP Plus switch. A DP Plus diplexer is installed at the receiver to feed the 2 tuner inputs. Diagram

This is for the dual tuner models 322 or 522, 721, 921, and possibly JVC TU-PVR9000. It appears DP Plus does not support connecting 2 separate receivers to one run of RG6.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Also DPP technology is not available yet it is STILL ANOTHER DISH VAPORWARE.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seen where it indicated a legacy receiver. Does that mean that it has a DishPro adapter built in where it will allow legacy receivers to work with DishPro receivers?

BobaBird said: It appears DP Plus does not support connecting two separate receivers to one run of RG6.

Are you saying you cannot have one wire running out of the SW-44 and have the splitter split it out to two receivers? If not then how come will it work with the dual tuner receivers and not two individual ones?

Maybe we will hear of this on the Technical Chat tonight.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

> Maybe we will hear of this on the Technical Chat tonight.


I doubt it.

Unfortunately, i'm afraid that the current answer would be that stacking isn't possible. Besides, with the price tag of the 721, I wouldn't want to mess around with anything that might blow it up.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, somehow I doubt that we will hear about it tonight too. There will be so many other things brought up and they would probably avoid that question anyways.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> BobaBird said: It appears DP Plus does not support connecting two separate receivers to one run of RG6.
> 
> Are you saying you cannot have one wire running out of the SW-44 and have the splitter split it out to two receivers? If not then how come will it work with the dual tuner receivers and not two individual ones?


I base that on the DPP44 diagram not showing 2 receivers connected to one line (weak evidence, but we already know that's a big no-no) and a statement previously made that the 721 could take advantage of DishPro Plus after a software upgrade. The switch has to put the transponders used by one tuner on the low frequencies and shift the tp's used by the other tuner to high frequencies (see closeup of DP Plus diplexer). Something has to control what gets shifted to be routed to each tuner, I think the dual-tuner receiver software is doing that. Separate receivers have no way to communicate and are thus unable to coordinate the shifting.

There are several assumptions here based only on a few photos and hints. Hopefully the way I reached them makes sense. I think I'm on the right track but would really like to see some actual information.


> Maybe we will hear of this on the Technical Chat tonight.


You're funny!


----------

